# For Sale- Beavertail Poling Skiff



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.org/classifiedads/index.php?a=2&b=3463


----------



## d-donaghue (Oct 30, 2007)

that looks like a really good deal. if i hadn't already bought a gordon skiff i would probably be buying your boat..


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

so what are you getting?

Vantage?

lol


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

bleb said:


> so what are you getting?
> 
> Vantage?
> 
> lol


I'm getting out of the poling skiff guiding business.......if not this boat would be staying with me.

I'm considering the purchase of a much larger multi-purpose boat, to include ferrying kayaks and mini-poling skiffs to more remote areas


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

what do you consider a mini poling skiff


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

surfsideperson said:


> what do you consider a mini poling skiff


Something small enough to transport with ease, less than 14' and under 200 lbs

Been thinking homemade to get light and effiecient, unless somebody has ideas on production boats available

anybody?


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I think there is a website called microskiff.com . Might have to Google to get it specifically.

Joe


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Native Watercrafts

I'd get the Ultimate 16. You could actually _sit_ in the back seat(elevated with a little homeade engineering) and paddle or pole your customers to redfish while they could sit and/or stand up to cast.

http://www.nativewatercraft.com/ult_16.cfm


----------

